# Zeam Launcher with ICS Dock Buttons (3.1.10)



## N00B_IN_N33D

_NOTICE: Let me make something 100% clear before you read on. I take *NO* and I mean *NO* credit for developing this launcher! I only did some minor editing to it, did not develop it._​
*Overview*​
This is not something really all that special, however I thought I'd share for anyone who's interested. Being as battery conscience as I am I recently turned to the launcher *Zeam* for a light launcher that wouldn't strain the battery. Although it is not the most customizable launcher in the world, it definitely is easy on the battery. Hence why the battery freindly rom *Slim ICS* uses Zeam as its default launcher for example. The thing is... the app drawer button on the dock bothers me. The window pane looking button kills the ICS vibe in my opinion. Thus I edited the most recent version of the Zeam launcher to give the app drawer button & home button a more ICS feel.​
*Screenies*​













_In the above screenshot I'm using the "Dark fade" dock background and my application grid is set to "193" transparency. The search bar and clock widget seen in the screenshot can be found/downloaded in the Add Ons section below. _​
*Download*​
*ICS Zeam Download v3.1.10*

Just download and install like a normal .apk; the process is as simple as that! Hope you enjoy!​Having issues installing over the official Zeam launcher? Here's the answer you're looking for... *http://rootzwiki.com...10/#entry596561*​
*Add Ons*​
*(Tiwiz) ICS Search Bar*​*Minimalistic Text*​


----------



## Annex

I remember the old zeam... This looks alot better


----------



## Br1cK'd

Dude this does look nice.


----------



## Big Dog KMc

Will this overwrite my current zeam setups?

Sent from my Nexus S using Tapatalk 2 Beta-5


----------



## N00B_IN_N33D

Big Dog KMc said:


> Will this overwrite my current zeam setups?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus S using Tapatalk 2 Beta-5


Nope. It should keep your same setup. Your phone will treat this as a Zeam update.

Sent from my SGH-T959 using RootzWiki


----------



## jr67

I get a signature conflict when I try to install this over my existing Zeam install. Any ideas how to get this to install short of uninstalling my current install?

Thanks


----------



## Big Dog KMc

jr67 said:


> I get a signature conflict when I try to install this over my existing Zeam install. Any ideas how to get this to install short of uninstalling my current install?
> 
> Thanks


Same here.
On both of my phones.

Vibrant ICZen
Nexus S stock OTA 4.04

Sent from my ICS Chilled Nexus S


----------



## N00B_IN_N33D

jr67 said:


> Same here.
> On both of my phones.
> 
> Vibrant ICZen
> Nexus S stock OTA 4.04
> 
> Sent from my ICS Chilled Nexus S


Here's what you're going to have to do, step-by-step:

1. Launch the app 'Titanium Backup ★ root', if you do not have it already installed you can find it here.
2. Tap on the tab _*Backup/Restore*_.
3. Scroll down until you find 'Zeam Launcher 3.1.10' and tap on it.
4. Tap on the *Backup! *button.
5. Once you've successively created a backup exit 'Titanium Backup ★ root'.
6. Go to *Settings*.
7. Go to _*Apps*_.
8. Scroll down to 'Zeam Launcher'.
9. Tap on it.
10. Tap on *Uninstall*.

You've just completed the first part of the process, backing up the official Zeam launcher app and its data. Now we will install my ICS Zeam launcher and transfer your data.

11. Install my 'Zeam Launcher-ICS.apk' found in the OP.
12. Again, launch the app 'Titanium Backup ★ root'.
13. Tap on the tab _*Backup/Restore*_.
14. Scroll down until you find 'Zeam Launcher 3.1.10' and tap on it.
15. Tap on the *Restore *button.
16. Tap on the *Data only *button.
17. Once you've successively restored the data exit 'Titanium Backup ★ root'.
18. Now that your at your home screen press on the settings soft key (bottom left).
19 Tap on *Preferences*.
20.Tap on *Restart now*.

Done! You should now have successively transferred all of the data, settings, etc. from the old Zeam to my ICS Zeam. Enjoy!


----------



## jr67

Thanks, NOOB_IN_N33D. I'll give that a try tonight after work.


----------

